# ~They Call This Art~



## Dabs

Yep....yep....some most certainly do.
I don't know who....but some do....and it makes me wanna boo-hoo


----------



## Dabs




----------



## Dabs

How many women knew they could use their old maxi pads to make skippers?? ~Lmao~


----------



## Dabs

The 3rd pic is a bra......made into a tiny purse.


----------



## Mr. H.

I like the cat's ass toothbrush holder.


----------



## zzzz

Art, like beauty is in the eye of the beholder. That is part of what makes us individuals and each person unique. 

The bra reminds me of the Venus plant.


----------



## Skull Pilot

What's worse is that our tax money is probably funding that shit through that colossal waste of tax payer dollars called the National Endowment for the Arts


----------



## Dabs

Skull Pilot said:


> What's worse is that our tax money is probably funding that shit through that colossal waste of tax payer dollars called the National Endowment for the Arts



Is your ass getting all grumpy up in here on us??


----------



## Ravi

Skull Pilot said:


> What's worse is that our tax money is probably funding that shit through that colossal waste of tax payer dollars called the National Endowment for the Arts


Why is it a waste of money?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ravi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse is that our tax money is probably funding that shit through that colossal waste of tax payer dollars called the National Endowment for the Arts
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it a waste of money?
Click to expand...


It is not the function of the government to use taxpayer dollars to finance so called art.

Let "artists" sell their shit to make money.  If they can't do that then maybe they should consider another vocation.


----------



## Ravi

Skull Pilot said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse is that our tax money is probably funding that shit through that colossal waste of tax payer dollars called the National Endowment for the Arts
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it a waste of money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not the function of the government to use taxpayer dollars to finance so called art.
> 
> Let "artists" sell their shit to make money.  If they can't do that then maybe they should consider another vocation.
Click to expand...

As long as you feel that way about any other business, fine.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ravi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it a waste of money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the function of the government to use taxpayer dollars to finance so called art.
> 
> Let "artists" sell their shit to make money.  If they can't do that then maybe they should consider another vocation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you feel that way about any other business, fine.
Click to expand...


And what makes you think I would not feel that way about any other business?


----------



## Ravi

Skull Pilot said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the function of the government to use taxpayer dollars to finance so called art.
> 
> Let "artists" sell their shit to make money.  If they can't do that then maybe they should consider another vocation.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you feel that way about any other business, fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what makes you think I would not feel that way about any other business?
Click to expand...

 Just checking.


----------



## Nosmo King

Artists have always relied on patrons.  Popes, Kings, and governments.  I hope that art is always accessible to the many, not just those with means.

Those who do not appreciate great art are living a shadow existence.  There's more to life than what we, ourselves can produce.

And, to quote Beverly Sills, art is the signature of a civilization.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Nosmo King said:


> Artists have always relied on patrons.  Popes, Kings, and governments.  I hope that art is always accessible to the many, not just those with means.
> 
> Those who do not appreciate great art are living a shadow existence.  There's more to life than what we, ourselves can produce.
> 
> And, to quote Beverly Sills, art is the signature of a civilization.



Artists who produce "great art" don't need government money because "great art" sells.

And anyone can see all the art they want in a museum and museums can be privately run.


----------



## Mad Scientist

zzzz said:


> Art, like beauty is in the eye of the beholder. That is part of what makes us individuals and each person unique.


If it looks like the average person can make it in just a few minutes or so, then it prolly aint Art.


----------



## copsnrobbers

Skull Pilot said:


> What's worse is that our tax money is probably funding that shit through that colossal waste of tax payer dollars called the National Endowment for the Arts



Miss Ravi, I get the felling he has reminded us  the National Endowment for the Arts is a fancy name for welfare for those who will do something not so worth while for money.


----------



## editec

_The Painted Word _by Tom Wolf.

IF you CARE about ART, then you ought to read this very short EXPOSEE about what a load of BS most "modern" art was.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Art smells.  Or is it farts smell?  I forget.


----------



## Skull Pilot

editec said:


> _The Painted Word _by Tom Wolf.
> 
> IF you CARE about ART, then you ought to read this very short EXPOSEE about what a load of BS most "modern" art was.



Was?


----------



## Nosmo King

I was listening to a radio documentary show (This American Life) recently.  The topic was the Egyptian revolution and its aftermath.

There were a lot of concerns voiced in the show about the influence of the Muslim Brotherhood.  There were taped excerpts from meetings where the Muslim Brotherhood and their agenda really was vis-a-vis the Egyptian situation.

One way the Egyptians were able to ferret out some information on the Muslim Brotherhood was to ask about their attitudes toward art.  Simple, right?  But that's where the truth came from.  That simple question: what are your attitudes on art?

The highly Socially Conservative Muslim Brotherhood would be in simpatico with the Right Wingers in America.  They too wanted to censor, prescribe and deem some art as correct and proper and other art as decadent.

So, I suppose all one needs to qualify as a poor critic of art is to not understand it at all and hold a Conservative political ideology.


----------



## Nosmo King

Skull Pilot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Artists have always relied on patrons.  Popes, Kings, and governments.  I hope that art is always accessible to the many, not just those with means.
> 
> Those who do not appreciate great art are living a shadow existence.  There's more to life than what we, ourselves can produce.
> 
> And, to quote Beverly Sills, art is the signature of a civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artists who produce "great art" don't need government money because "great art" sells.
> 
> And anyone can see all the art they want in a museum and museums can be privately run.
Click to expand...

Who's going to buy the Sistine ceiling?  What's the price for d'Vinci's Last Supper?  What would you plan to do with Rivera's murals in Rockefeller Center after you buy them?

Great art requires patronage.  The art that sells to the masses is usually on black velvet and displayed along side a van in the Home Depot parking lot.


----------



## Wiseacre

Now THIS is art!


----------



## NLT

Dabs said:


>



Looks like future RAVI Hats


----------



## Skull Pilot

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Artists have always relied on patrons.  Popes, Kings, and governments.  I hope that art is always accessible to the many, not just those with means.
> 
> Those who do not appreciate great art are living a shadow existence.  There's more to life than what we, ourselves can produce.
> 
> And, to quote Beverly Sills, art is the signature of a civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artists who produce "great art" don't need government money because "great art" sells.
> 
> And anyone can see all the art they want in a museum and museums can be privately run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's going to buy the Sistine ceiling?  What's the price for d'Vinci's Last Supper?  What would you plan to do with Rivera's murals in Rockefeller Center after you buy them?
> 
> Great art requires patronage.  The art that sells to the masses is usually on black velvet and displayed along side a van in the Home Depot parking lot.
Click to expand...


Someone would buy them and then they could do whatever the hell they wanted with them including locking them away in a bunker or burning them for all I care.

And if art requires patronage then let someone who wants to foot the bill do it.  i don't want to spend my money on some slack hack of a so called artist.

I have no interest in censoring anyone but I also have no interest in footing the bill for something I neither need nor want.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> Why is it a waste of money?



You can shove a toothbrush up a cat's ass on your own dime, Rati....


----------



## Nosmo King

Skull Pilot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Artists who produce "great art" don't need government money because "great art" sells.
> 
> And anyone can see all the art they want in a museum and museums can be privately run.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to buy the Sistine ceiling?  What's the price for d'Vinci's Last Supper?  What would you plan to do with Rivera's murals in Rockefeller Center after you buy them?
> 
> Great art requires patronage.  The art that sells to the masses is usually on black velvet and displayed along side a van in the Home Depot parking lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some one would buy them and then they could do whatever the hell they wanted with them including locking them away in a bunker or burning them for all I care.
> 
> And if art requires patronage then let someone who wants to foot the bill do it.  i don't want to spend my money on some slack hack of a so called artist.
> 
> I have no interest in censoring anyone but I also have no interest in footing the bill for something I neither need nor want.
Click to expand...

How much of your tax dollar is spent on art?  If you can calculate that amount, I'd be more than happy to reimburse you.  I love art and I believe a great nation deserves great art.  I believe that art is the signature of a civilization.  And I wouldn't want America's signature to be placed in memoriam as a mustard stained scrawl on a NASCAR poster.

Figure out how much you have been put upon so other can enjoy art, and I'll send it right back to you in cash.  

I'll tape the pennies to a cardboard so the mail sorting system won't break down.  Maybe it will be as much as a nickle!


Incidentally, I feel the same about nuclear warheads as you do about art.  But I'm not so whiny about it.


----------



## FuelRod

That lamp looked tasty


----------



## Dabs

FuelRod said:


> That lamp looked tasty



I think you might look impressive in those crocheted shorts


----------



## Skull Pilot

Nosmo King said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to buy the Sistine ceiling?  What's the price for d'Vinci's Last Supper?  What would you plan to do with Rivera's murals in Rockefeller Center after you buy them?
> 
> Great art requires patronage.  The art that sells to the masses is usually on black velvet and displayed along side a van in the Home Depot parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some one would buy them and then they could do whatever the hell they wanted with them including locking them away in a bunker or burning them for all I care.
> 
> And if art requires patronage then let someone who wants to foot the bill do it.  i don't want to spend my money on some slack hack of a so called artist.
> 
> I have no interest in censoring anyone but I also have no interest in footing the bill for something I neither need nor want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of your tax dollar is spent on art?
Click to expand...


I don't care. All I care about is people wasting my money on shit that I wouldn't want if it were free.  How much of your money can I take from you and piss away before you think it's too much?





> If you can calculate that amount, I'd be more than happy to reimburse you.  I love art and I believe a great nation deserves great art


. 

If you love it then buy it yourself.  Don't ask other people to buy it for you.



> I believe that art is the signature of a civilization.  And I wouldn't want America's signature to be placed in memoriam as a mustard stained scrawl on a NASCAR poster.



And civilization exists beyond the government doesn't it? And people who watch cars drive in circles for hours can spend their money any way they want and at least they're not asking you to foot the bill for them.



> Figure out how much you have been put upon so other can enjoy art, and I'll send it right back to you in cash.



Just send me 10 grand and I'll call it even.






> Incidentally, I feel the same about nuclear warheads as you do about art.  But I'm not so whiny about it.



I don't remember saying i was a fan of nuclear warheads but then again the government is bound by the Constitution to defend the nation it is not bound to pay for slacker so called artists to doodle on canvas.


----------



## laughinReaper

Dabs said:


> How many women knew they could use their old maxi pads to make skippers?? ~Lmao~



Who the hell wants to display maxi pad slippers or whatever the hell that is supposed to be?

Art? Not. Raphael,Monet,Van Goeh, Dali, now that's art.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Those OP images are creepy, but about par for the course.  Too bad. Oh well...

I like to paint but my definition is a little different. I like realism and coherence.

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

laughinReaper said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many women knew they could use their old maxi pads to make skippers?? ~Lmao~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell wants to display maxi pad slippers or whatever the hell that is supposed to be?
> 
> Art? Not. Raphael,Monet,Van Goeh, Dali, now that's art.
Click to expand...


True.  That was art, and incredible painters.

Here is my latest, one of two paintings for NASA, commerating the end of the STS program, STS, Shuttle.





_"The Last Triumph", Atlantis, at T+44 seconds into launch. 39"x60", oil on panel. In the collection of NASA-Smithsonian. All Rights Reserved, Copyright, Robert A.M. Stephens, LLC, 2012_

Fun thread here.

Robert


----------



## Dante

Dabs said:


> Yep....yep....some most certainly do.
> I don't know who....but some do....and it makes me wanna boo-hoo



arts and crafts.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

copsnrobbers said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse is that our tax money is probably funding that shit through that colossal waste of tax payer dollars called the National Endowment for the Arts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Ravi, I get the felling he has reminded us  the National Endowment for the Arts is a fancy name for welfare for those who will do something not so worth while for money.
Click to expand...



Good post. and strangely, when I got kicked out of art school at UCD, California, I tried to apply to the NEofTA and they refused my submission:  Reason:  I painted too realistic, just like UCD said.. That was the end up that. So, I taught myself.

Above here is my latest piece, one of two for NASA.

Thank you,

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

editec said:


> _The Painted Word _by Tom Wolf.
> 
> IF you CARE about ART, then you ought to read this very short EXPOSEE about what a load of BS most "modern" art was.



Excellent and agreed totally.

Robert


----------



## ThinkCritically

Skull Pilot said:


> What's worse is that our tax money is probably funding that shit through that colossal waste of tax payer dollars called the National Endowment for the Arts


----------



## Robert_Stephens

...And this, the very last painting portraying the Shuttle program, and so many memories over the last 35 years, as I toss paint around on it. I'm working on this one and its almost done.





_"Hail, Atlantis", ---36"x78", oil on panel, Atlantis at T+35 sec. Go For Throttle Up!!. In the collection of NASA-Smithsonian, by: Robert A. M Stephens All Rights Reserved, Copyright, 2012._

As I am painting on this work this evening while I was listening to these guys-- what a band. Wonderful music, fabulous song so am burning the album on the mac here for a CD to hear in VEX tomorrow:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRGf318iLww]BLACK STONE CHERRY - In My Blood - YouTube[/ame]

In my blood, indeed.....its all been so good......_A Grand and Disturbing Adventure...._

Robert


----------



## Dabs

laughinReaper said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many women knew they could use their old maxi pads to make skippers?? ~Lmao~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell wants to display maxi pad slippers or whatever the hell that is supposed to be?
> 
> Art? Not. Raphael,Monet,Van Goeh, Dali, now that's art.
Click to expand...


It's VanGogh....and I'm very familiar with his work.
Starry Starry Night is my favorite paintings.

But these are just silly works of art, from regular ole people.....like you and me.


----------



## sparky

pretty good....

1st impression is, how does one _'paint'_ fire....?

~S~


----------



## editec

From a Classical POV something is an ART if there is a MUSE for it.

* muse- ------ domain -------- emblem*
'
*Calliope* Epic poetry Writing tablet 

*Clio*History Scrolls

*Erato* Love poetry Cithara (an ancient Greek musical instrument in the lyre family)

*Euterpe* Song and Elegiac poetry Aulos (an ancient Greek musical instrument like a flute)

*Melpomene* TragedyTragic mask

*Polyhymnia*HymnsVeil

*Terpsichore* Dance Lyre

*Thalia* Comedy Comic mask

*Urania*AstronomyGlobe and compass


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> ...And this, the very last painting portraying the Shuttle program, and so many memories over the last 35 years, as I toss paint around on it. I'm working on this one and its almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Hail, Atlantis", ---36"x78", oil on panel, Atlantis at T+35 sec. Go For Throttle Up!!. *In the collection of NASA-Smithsonian*, by: Robert A. M Stephens All Rights Reserved, Copyright, 2012._
> 
> *As I am painting on this work this evening* while I was listening to these guys-- what a band. Wonderful music, fabulous song so am burning the album on the mac here for a CD to hear in VEX tomorrow:
> 
> BLACK STONE CHERRY - In My Blood - YouTube
> 
> In my blood, indeed.....its all been so good......_A Grand and Disturbing Adventure...._
> 
> Robert



How could it already be in their collection, if you are still working on it?

Fraud.


----------



## Katzndogz

Compared to the emerging stye of hyper-realisim, I do not see that your paintings are too realistic.   

Here are some examples of hyper-realistic pencil drawings.

Paul Cadden: The hyperrealist artist recreating photographs with pencil | Mail Online

My latest is at the framers.  I'll post it when I get it back.  It has been sold already but I have permission for it to go on exhibition in October.  Delivery will be when it's out of exhibition.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

sparky said:


> pretty good....
> 
> 1st impression is, how does one _'paint'_ fire....?
> 
> ~S~



Good question and it was the hardest for me to learn. So, I went back to the old school color of Flake white. Not titanium or the other "weak" whites but good 'ol Flake. So much lead, but, it does tint hot, glaring, opaque white.

Then, you trick the eye away from the light source, in this case the SRB exhaust, then darken down from there outward or away from the subject light source. In this painting it worked well and was able to pull it it off as intended.

Thank you for your compliment. 

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Katzndogz said:


> Compared to the emerging stye of hyper-realisim, I do not see that your paintings are too realistic.
> 
> Here are some examples of hyper-realistic pencil drawings.
> 
> Paul Cadden: The hyperrealist artist recreating photographs with pencil | Mail Online
> 
> My latest is at the framers.  I'll post it when I get it back.  It has been sold already but I have permission for it to go on exhibition in October.  Delivery will be when it's out of exhibition.



This is going to be super--can't wait to see your works.  Do you have any other samples you could load up here for the rest of us? 

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Robert_Stephens said:


> ...And this, the very last painting portraying the Shuttle program, and so many memories over the last 35 years, as I toss paint around on it. I'm working on this one and its almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Hail, Atlantis", ---36"x78", oil on panel, Atlantis at T+35 sec. Go For Throttle Up!!. In the collection of NASA-Smithsonian, by: Robert A. M Stephens All Rights Reserved, Copyright, 2012._
> 
> 
> Robert



Yes, to PM, the painting is done, but here in the studio/apartment where I am working. I still have to do on it is to give it its pre-varnish, and then final varnish coat and ready it for shipping plus a few more touch ups here and there on it. It's far enough along I can photo it and .jpeg it for here on the site and thus the salutation on the painting itself. A normal procedure because in the past, sometimes my paintings show up in places I had no clue about. Oh well....So, I put all the legal stuff on it and where it goes for deposit in collection.

From there, it goes on to destination. The gallery here, New Mexico Art, handles my work here and takes care of shipping. 

Thank you for the compliments and hope I answered your question.

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Here's one of the movie posters I did for this movie.  All digital.  I did this in Renderman and Maya. They then made them into serographs for the hard copy poster at movie marquees and for online advertising. These are fun to do.






Robert


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> Here's one of the movie posters I did for this movie.  All digital.  I did this in Renderman and Maya. They then made them into serographs for the hard copy poster at movie marquees and for online advertising. These are fun to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert



Bullshit.. that is a crappy copy of this poster, reversed...
Alien Vs. Predator movie posters at MovieGoods.com





Consider yourself reported to 20th Century Fox, you utter fraud


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Conservative said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the movie posters I did for this movie.  All digital.  I did this in Renderman and Maya. They then made them into serographs for the hard copy poster at movie marquees and for online advertising. These are fun to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.. that is a crappy copy of this poster, reversed...
> Alien Vs. Predator movie posters at MovieGoods.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself reported to 20th Century Fox, you utter fraud
Click to expand...


Such a joke. Too funny. Yes, indeed, report it.....hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahaha you are one sick fucker.  You are sooo stupid. The art has nothing to do with the poster for the movie, they would never, ever put the artist on the poster at the theater.  Jesus.  so stupid.  That salutation is mine, the poster you posted is what shows at the theater.  Report it indeed.  So lame, so psycho... Awesome. Yea, right, movie posters always have the artist who drew the poster on there too.........fuck me......God help us.

Robert


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the movie posters I did for this movie.  All digital.  I did this in Renderman and Maya. They then made them into serographs for the hard copy poster at movie marquees and for online advertising. These are fun to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.. that is a crappy copy of this poster, reversed...
> Alien Vs. Predator movie posters at MovieGoods.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself reported to 20th Century Fox, you utter fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a joke. Too funny. Yes, indeed, report it.....hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahaha you are one sick fucker.
Click to expand...

Already did. 

You DO know they frown on copyright infringement here... right?


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of the movie posters I did for this movie.  All digital.  I did this in Renderman and Maya. They then made them into serographs for the hard copy poster at movie marquees and for online advertising. These are fun to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.. that is a crappy copy of this poster, reversed...
> Alien Vs. Predator movie posters at MovieGoods.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself reported to 20th Century Fox, you utter fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a joke. Too funny. Yes, indeed, report it.....hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahaha you are one sick fucker.  You are sooo stupid. The art has nothing to do with the poster for the movie, they would never, ever put the artist on the poster at the theater.  Jesus.  so stupid.  That salutation is mine, the poster you posted is what shows at the theater.  Report it indeed.  So lame, so psycho... Awesome. Yea, right, movie posters always have the artist who drew the poster on there too.........fuck me......God help us.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


How fucking stupid are you?

Seriously. Are you moderately stupid, or completely fucking stupid?

Did I MENTION the salutation, you moron>? No. I said it was a crappy copy, reversed (left to right).

You stated...


> They then made them into serographs for the hard copy poster at movie marquees and for online advertising.



and THEN you stated...


> The art has nothing to do with the poster for the movie



Contradicting yourself, yet again.

Again, just to drill it into that phoney, fraud filled head of yours.. NO ONE mentioned the salutation on what you claim is YOUR poster. I said it was a crappy copy, reversed. That's all The salutation is immaterial, and what we call a straw-man argument on your part.

FAIL


----------



## kwc57

Robert_Stephens said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty good....
> 
> 1st impression is, how does one _'paint'_ fire....?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question and it was the hardest for me to learn. So, I went back to the old school color of Flake white. Not titanium or the other "weak" whites but good 'ol Flake. So much lead, but, it does tint hot, glaring, opaque white.
> 
> Then, you trick the eye away from the light source, in this case the SRB exhaust, then darken down from there outward or away from the subject light source. In this painting it worked well and was able to pull it it off as intended.
> 
> Thank you for your compliment.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


You lying sack of shit!  You stole a 2009 photo by Red Huber of the Orlando Sentinel off of the internet and you're trying to pass it off as a painting you did for NASA and in the NASA Smithsonian collection.  You've been exposed.

Pictures: STS-129 Space Shuttle Atlantis - OrlandoSentinel.com

View attachment 18229

Red Huber's best space shuttle photos - OrlandoSentinel.com

By the way, you've been reported.


----------



## freedombecki

Awesome work, Robert. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sparky

yeah, don't mind the detractors, internet is what it is Rob

you know, i realy don't know jack about art

seems to me it's sort of a living thing one can jive with or not

my personal view is often _'Gee, how'd s/he DO that' _ , which is more a nod to the technical aspect

~S~


----------



## Intense

Mr. H. said:


> I like the cat's ass toothbrush holder.



You beat me to it. How much for the Cat's Ass, tooth Brush?


----------



## Ernie S.

Ravi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse is that our tax money is probably funding that shit through that colossal waste of tax payer dollars called the National Endowment for the Arts
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it a waste of money?
Click to expand...


Paying someone to stick a toothbrush up a cat's ass is a waste of money.


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many women knew they could use their old maxi pads to make skippers?? ~Lmao~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell wants to display maxi pad slippers or whatever the hell that is supposed to be?
> 
> Art? Not. Raphael,Monet,Van Goeh, Dali, now that's art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  That was art, and incredible painters.
> 
> Here is my latest, one of two paintings for NASA, commerating the end of the STS program, STS, Shuttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The Last Triumph", Atlantis, at T+44 seconds into launch. 39"x60", oil on panel. In the collection of NASA-Smithsonian. All Rights Reserved, Copyright, Robert A.M. Stephens, LLC, 2012_
> 
> Fun thread here.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


You are so completely full of shit it's unreal!

KWC proved you stole the picture and claimed it as your own!

Here's your post #33...


Robert_Stephens said:


> Here is my latest, one of two paintings for NASA, commerating the end of the STS program, STS, Shuttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The Last Triumph", Atlantis, at T+44 seconds into launch. 39"x60", oil on panel. In the collection of NASA-Smithsonian. All Rights Reserved, Copyright, Robert A.M. Stephens, LLC, 2012_
> 
> Fun thread here.
> 
> Robert




and here is photo #3 from this link...
Pictures: STS-129 Space Shuttle Atlantis - OrlandoSentinel.com


> STS-129 Space shuttle Atlantis
> ( RED HUBER, ORLANDO SENTINEL / November 16, 2009 )
> Space shuttle Atlantis and a 6-member crew blasts off Monday, Nov. 16, 2009 from launch pad 39A and at 2:28 p.m. on a crucial supply mission to the International Space Station.
Click to expand...


You STOLE a copyrighted work, and claimed it as your own.

FRAUD.

I don't know who KWC reported your lying ass to, but I'm reporting it to the Orlando Sentinel and  Red Huber.

You're toast.


----------



## uscitizen

Yeah and they called the guy formerly known as Prince an artist???


----------



## Robert_Stephens

freedombecki said:


> Awesome work, Robert. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you freedom, most kind and love this section, and I didn't know it was here until day before yesterday........duh....some of the girls here wrote me and told me about this. Thank you maidens, very cool.

Here is a movie still image from ID4 (a one second movie still is one 35mm film frame shot of a scene within said movie),  and 17 of us digital artist guys worked this and some other beauty passes. The names are in the credits. It was fun and loved this movie and it was my second work I got for FXFX.






Thank you again and my hat is tipped,

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

uscitizen said:


> Yeah and they called the guy formerly known as Prince an artist???



Yea, too funny........wow. I just don't understand modern art at all. Oh well....and a singer I never got it either....

Maybe in certain circles you are real cool if you like it or have it or both.  Same with music.

Weird.

Robert


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work, Robert. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you freedom, most kind and love this section, and I didn't know it was here until day before yesterday........duh....some of the girls here wrote me and told me about this. Thank you maidens, very cool.
> 
> Here is a movie still image from ID4 (a one second movie still is one 35mm film frame shot of a scene within said movie),  and 17 of us digital artist guys worked this and some other beauty passes. The names are in the credits. It was fun and loved this movie and it was my second work I got for FXFX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again and my hat is tipped,
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


Robert Stephens is not listed in ANY of the online lists of credits for Independence Day. You're a liar and a fraud, as has already been pointed out numerous times. I can't wait until Huber catches up with your lying ass. That is gonna be priceless! 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116629/fullcredits

Here's the entire ART department credits...


> Art Department
> Alesia Abatie	.... 	art department researcher
> Wally Adee	.... 	property master: New York
> Matthew R. Altman	.... 	on-set dresser
> Salvador Anaya	.... 	plaster foreman
> Billy Baker	.... 	set dresser
> Rob Bennett	.... 	lead man: Utah
> Oana Bogdan	.... 	art department coordinator
> Bonnie J. Brinkley	.... 	art director: New York (as Bonnie Brinkley)
> Bruce Bullock	.... 	production assistant: set decorating
> Richard K. Buoen	.... 	illustrator (as Richard Buoen)
> Marco A. Campos	.... 	general foreman
> Frank Capello	.... 	construction foreman (as Frank A. Capello)
> Melanie S. Chretin	.... 	set dresser (as Melanie Chretin)
> Scott Edward Collins	.... 	set dresser
> Mick Cukurs	.... 	set designer
> Robert E. Denne	.... 	paint foreman (as Robert Dante Denne)
> Tony J. DiPanni	.... 	labor foreman
> J. Gregory Evans	.... 	set dresser (as Greg Evans)
> Sandra Ferguson	.... 	art department researcher
> Scott Getzinger	.... 	assistant props
> Joseph Frank Giorgianni	.... 	construction foreman (as Joseph Giorgianni)
> Dale Gordon	.... 	sculptor (as Dale B. Gordon)
> Trevor Goring	.... 	storyboard artist
> Joe Griffith	.... 	illustrator (as Joseph F. Griffith Jr.)
> Kirsten Hammel	.... 	art department staff assistant
> Doug Harlocker	.... 	property master (as Douglas Harlocker)
> Sean Haworth	.... 	set designer
> Robyn B. Holmes	.... 	set dresser
> Jack Johnson	.... 	storyboard artist
> Stephen Katz	.... 	art department staff assistant
> Pamela Klamer	.... 	set designer
> Gary A. Krakoff	.... 	construction coordinator
> Tim R. Lafferty	.... 	construction foreman (as Tim Lafferty)
> Jack Laspada	.... 	labor foreman (as Jack La Spada)
> Thomas W. Lay Jr.	.... 	illustrator (as Tom Lay)
> Julia K. Levine	.... 	set designer (as Julia Levine)
> Scott Maginnis	.... 	assistant props
> Jon Marsala	.... 	construction foreman
> John A. Mileski	.... 	stand-by painter (as John 'Jam' Mileski)
> Wendy Murray	.... 	buyer
> Christopher Neely	.... 	set dresser
> Rick Newsome	.... 	storyboard artist
> Richard Nieman	.... 	set dresser
> H. Bruce Norrbom	.... 	construction foreman
> Robert Papegaay	.... 	assistant paint foreman
> Mark Perry	.... 	gang boss
> Ron Pipes	.... 	creature shop art department
> Lauren E. Polizzi	.... 	assistant art director
> Lauren E. Polizzi	.... 	set designer
> Peter A. Ramsey	.... 	storyboard artist (as Peter 'Taco' Ramsey)
> Jacques Rey	.... 	storyboard artist (as Jacques Reisdorfer Rey)
> Peter Mitchell Rubin	.... 	pre-visualization
> Charles S. Serrano	.... 	construction foreman (as Charles Serrano)
> Grant Sparks	.... 	gang boss
> Angela Stauffer	.... 	art department staff assistant
> Mary Kate Vincent-Ronchetti	.... 	draper
> Len Wiseman	.... 	assistant props
> Victor J. Zolfo	.... 	lead man
> Gregory P. Alcus	.... 	set dresser (uncredited)
> Tommy Ardolino	.... 	archivist (uncredited)
> Brent W. Bell	.... 	propmaker (uncredited)
> Lilly Frank	.... 	props (uncredited)
> Brian Hanish	.... 	set electronics (uncredited)
> J. Bryan Holloway	.... 	sculptor (uncredited)
> Curt La Furney	.... 	set electronics: Neotek (uncredited)
> Thierry Labbe	.... 	set dresser (uncredited)
> Allen Lafferty	.... 	propmaker (uncredited)
> Scott Lafferty	.... 	carpenter (uncredited)
> Michelle Millay	.... 	sculptor (uncredited)
> Jon P. Mooers	.... 	set dresser (uncredited)
> Jacques Rey	.... 	illustrator (uncredited)
> Richard Reynolds	.... 	set designer (uncredited)
> Francis J. Roix	.... 	carpenter (uncredited)
> Jeffrey Rollins	.... 	property assistant: New York (uncredited)
> Sean Skelding	.... 	set dressing (uncredited)
> Lansing L. Smith	.... 	key set dresser (uncredited)
> Kurt Verbaarschott	.... 	leadman (uncredited)
> Kathleen Walker	.... 	construction estimator (uncredited)
> Craig Zumbroegel	.... 	propmaker (uncredited)



You're not listed.

EDIT:

NY Times FULL PRODUCTION CREDITS FOR INDEPENDENCE DAY:
http://movies.nytimes.com/movie/136197/Independence-Day/credits

You're not listed.

FRAUD


----------



## Robert_Stephens

sparky said:


> yeah, don't mind the detractors, internet is what it is Rob
> 
> you know, i realy don't know jack about art
> 
> seems to me it's sort of a living thing one can jive with or not
> 
> my personal view is often _'Gee, how'd s/he DO that' _ , which is more a nod to the technical aspect
> 
> ~S~



Excellent retort and strangley I could have written your post. You are correct.  I am the same way. When I started to get good at it, it was because I did what you posted--I started looking at the technical points in the real world and then started practicing to see if I could make it look that way in oils. (digital was in its infancy then and this was digital and oil combined on seriograph card.).

I started to understand what you eloquently pointed out in your post here quoted, with this one:






At this point, I began to get it and understand how to make us see what is real. It was the technical side of it whereby I started making breakthroughs.

Look close and you can see the tiny brush strokes and cheats and tricks to make it look this way when reduced in size, then shot again in digital on my Mac at the time.

Thank you for your words,

Robert


----------



## kwc57

sparky said:


> yeah, don't mind the detractors, internet is what it is Rob
> 
> you know, i realy don't know jack about art
> 
> seems to me it's sort of a living thing one can jive with or not
> 
> my personal view is often _'Gee, how'd s/he DO that' _ , which is more a nod to the technical aspect
> 
> ~S~



Sparky, do you not get it?  This guy is posting a picture taken by a photographer from the Orlando Sentinel and claiming it as a painting he did. He's a liar and a fraud. Don't fall for it.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

kwc57 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, don't mind the detractors, internet is what it is Rob
> 
> you know, i realy don't know jack about art
> 
> seems to me it's sort of a living thing one can jive with or not
> 
> my personal view is often _'Gee, how'd s/he DO that' _ , which is more a nod to the technical aspect
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky, do you not get it?  This guy is posting a picture taken by a photographer from the Orlando Sentinel and claiming it as a painting he did. He's a liar and a fraud. Don't fall for it.
Click to expand...



You had better prove that statement. You are a pathological liar, it still resides on my latest mac's HD.  Careful fucker. You are on the ignore list asshole like Conservative but wanted to see what you and the other fixated liars and gay freaks had posted. And you have lied pathologically.

Do you understand how this is a felony?


----------



## Robert_Stephens

This is a digital painting I did for the first movie and it was just a piece of part, no purpose, but fun to do in photo real.





_"Alien", in the collection of Twentieth Century Fox, 1993-1999, All Rights Reserved._

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

_"Marooned", oil on panel, 14"x28", in the collection of Fairchild Republic, by Robert A.M. Stephens, Copyright 1994, All Rights Reserved._

A painting of a common scene during the marauder and pirate days of the 15,16,1700s. A man left behind....

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

_"Parallax", oil on panel, 23"x40", in the collection of NASA, JPL-Jet Propulsion Lab, All rights Reserved, Copyright 1999._

I'm not certain why, but this was a very fun painting to do and one of my favorites among this genere' of works I've done on this topic. 

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

_"Transitions", oil on panel, 36"x62", In the Collection of the National Geographic Society, All Rights Reserved. Robert A.M. Stephens is a registered trademark._

One of my most iconic paintings I've done, in the Bitterroot Valley, Montana, my home place, once upon a time.........

Robert


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Dabs said:


> Yep....yep....some most certainly do.
> I don't know who....but some do....and it makes me wanna boo-hoo




I'm sure you're a great appreciator of art, I can tell. Probably an expert.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Skull Pilot said:


> What's worse is that our tax money is probably funding that shit through that colossal waste of tax payer dollars called the National Endowment for the Arts



Yeah, because most artists get NEA grants, so we can just assume it.

In fact - everything we see that we don't like - we should just assume its the liberals fault.


----------



## editec

I find it slightly annoying that people support the idea that government encourage science but NOT art.


OTOH, much of what governments buy as art is, in my opinionnothing more than PORK by another name, too.

Some of you know that I develop educational websites professionally.

My largest competitor was funded by the National Science Foundation to the tune of $4.4 million.

Basically they paid $4.4 million to build a site to compete with my site (well compete is really the wrong word, but it's the only word I can think of) that was originally built for about $50,000.

Mine is a far better site (in my biased opinion) .

So where did all that money really go?

PORK.


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, don't mind the detractors, internet is what it is Rob
> 
> you know, i realy don't know jack about art
> 
> seems to me it's sort of a living thing one can jive with or not
> 
> my personal view is often _'Gee, how'd s/he DO that' _ , which is more a nod to the technical aspect
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky, do you not get it?  This guy is posting a picture taken by a photographer from the Orlando Sentinel and claiming it as a painting he did. He's a liar and a fraud. Don't fall for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You had better prove that statement. You are a pathological liar, it still resides on my latest mac's HD.  Careful fucker. You are on the ignore list asshole like Conservative but wanted to see what you and the other fixated liars and gay freaks had posted. And you have lied pathologically.
> 
> Do you understand how this is a felony?
Click to expand...


Scroll up a few posts, dick-breath. He and I BOTH proved it (posts 53 & 57 respectively), with a side by side of the Huber photo and 'your' painting. They are 100% identical, as anyone can see. You've been reported to the site, and to the Sentinel.

Fraud.

Every time you know you've been caught, you start cursing and claiming we are on ignore... yet you continually respond. What a fucking loon you are 

Oh, it's a felony to point out that you're a proven liar, fraud and copyright thief?


----------



## kwc57

Robert_Stephens said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, don't mind the detractors, internet is what it is Rob
> 
> you know, i realy don't know jack about art
> 
> seems to me it's sort of a living thing one can jive with or not
> 
> my personal view is often _'Gee, how'd s/he DO that' _ , which is more a nod to the technical aspect
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky, do you not get it?  This guy is posting a picture taken by a photographer from the Orlando Sentinel and claiming it as a painting he did. He's a liar and a fraud. Don't fall for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You had better prove that statement. You are a pathological liar, it still resides on my latest mac's HD.  Careful fucker. You are on the ignore list asshole like Conservative but wanted to see what you and the other fixated liars and gay freaks had posted. And you have lied pathologically.
> 
> Do you understand how this is a felony?
Click to expand...


Prove it?  Are you a moron?  Never mind, we know the answer to that already.  Scroll up to post 52.  You sir.....and I use the term loosly......are the pathological liar.  That is NOT a painting you did.  It is a copyrighted photgraph taken by Red Huber of the Orlando Sentinel that you copied from the internet and then posted here claiming you painted it.  You need serious help, because you've been lying like this on the internet for at least a decade.  You've been reported.


----------



## Conservative

kwc57 said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky, do you not get it?  This guy is posting a picture taken by a photographer from the Orlando Sentinel and claiming it as a painting he did. He's a liar and a fraud. Don't fall for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had better prove that statement. You are a pathological liar, it still resides on my latest mac's HD.  Careful fucker. You are on the ignore list asshole like Conservative but wanted to see what you and the other fixated liars and gay freaks had posted. And you have lied pathologically.
> 
> Do you understand how this is a felony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it?  Are you a moron?  Never mind, we know the answer to that already.  Scroll up to post 52.  You sir.....and I use the term loosly......are the pathological liar.  That is NOT a painting you did.  It is a copyrighted photgraph taken by Red Huber of the Orlando Sentinel that you copied from the internet and then posted here claiming you painted it.  You need serious help, because you've been lying like this on the internet for at least a decade.  You've been reported.
Click to expand...


Check out his whine in the Obama lied to NASA thread in POLITICS... His big answer to being proven a fraud? He calls me gay! 

Oh, and apparently all the girls on this site have told him I'm gay, or some such nonsense


----------



## kwc57

Robert_Stephens said:


> _"Marooned", oil on panel, 14"x28", in the collection of Fairchild Republic, by Robert A.M. Stephens, Copyright 1994, All Rights Reserved._
> 
> A painting of a common scene during the marauder and pirate days of the 15,16,1700s. A man left behind....
> 
> Robert



There is no Fairchild Republic collection. There IS a Fairchild Republic A-10 Warthog aircraft. You're pathological.


----------



## Dabs

You know....I'm starting to get a little pissed.
I make a thread regarding "silly art".......and it was just plain crazy off the wall not real elaborate art....and people managed to get into fussing matches and shit over other art.
I swear, some fuckers will always find a way to fuss with another......*sigh*

Oh well........who am I to complain....people like to fucking fight it seems!.....carry on~


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Skull Pilot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Artists have always relied on patrons.  Popes, Kings, and governments.  I hope that art is always accessible to the many, not just those with means.
> 
> Those who do not appreciate great art are living a shadow existence.  There's more to life than what we, ourselves can produce.
> 
> And, to quote Beverly Sills, art is the signature of a civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artists who produce "great art" don't need government money because "great art" sells.
Click to expand...


Usually not until after the artist is long dead. Almost by definition art cannot be considered "great art" until the artist is dead.

And if you want proof that sales does not imply "great art" just listen to the billboard top 10.





> And anyone can see all the art they want in a museum and museums can be privately run.



Everything _can_ be privately run, that doesn't mean it will or should.

There are a small handful of nations that do not fund science or the arts, I would suggest looking into them as a place of permanent residence, because here that's just not going to  change.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Here's the extent to which right wingers appreciate art:


----------



## kwc57

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Here's the extent to which right wingers appreciate art:



Left winger "art".

View attachment 18239


----------



## editec

Robert_Stephens said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty good....
> 
> 1st impression is, how does one _'paint'_ fire....?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question and it was the hardest for me to learn. So, I went back to the old school color of Flake white. Not titanium or the other "weak" whites but good 'ol Flake. So much lead, but, it does tint hot, glaring, opaque white.
> 
> Then, you trick the eye away from the light source, in this case the SRB exhaust, then darken down from there outward or away from the subject light source. In this painting it worked well and was able to pull it it off as intended.
> 
> Thank you for your compliment.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...

 
Robert are you as pissed as most of my fine art buddies about the environmental laws how governing oil paint?

One my chums (this would be about 15 years ago or so) damned near went broke stocking up on lead based oil paint (white of course) precisely because the GREENIAC's nontoxic oil paint wasn't worth a shit far as he was concerned.


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> _"Transitions", oil on panel, 36"x62", In the Collection of the National Geographic Society, All Rights Reserved. Robert A.M. Stephens is a registered trademark._
> 
> One of my most iconic paintings I've done, in the Bitterroot Valley, Montana, my home place, once upon a time.........
> 
> Robert



The National Geographic Society museum has 23 locations,. WHICH one is this in, Fraud???


----------



## Robert_Stephens

editec said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty good....
> 
> 1st impression is, how does one _'paint'_ fire....?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question and it was the hardest for me to learn. So, I went back to the old school color of Flake white. Not titanium or the other "weak" whites but good 'ol Flake. So much lead, but, it does tint hot, glaring, opaque white.
> 
> Then, you trick the eye away from the light source, in this case the SRB exhaust, then darken down from there outward or away from the subject light source. In this painting it worked well and was able to pull it it off as intended.
> 
> Thank you for your compliment.
> 
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robert are you as pissed as most of my fine art buddies about the environmental laws how governing oil paint?
> 
> One my chums (this would be about 15 years ago or so) damned near went broke stocking up on lead based oil paint (white of course) precisely because the GREENIAC's nontoxic oil paint wasn't worth a shit far as he was concerned.
Click to expand...


*YES!!!!*---> and guess what, I can't buy flake white here in the US but for a few places. So fucked up.  Good post.

Robert


----------



## kwc57

editec said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty good....
> 
> 1st impression is, how does one _'paint'_ fire....?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question and it was the hardest for me to learn. So, I went back to the old school color of Flake white. Not titanium or the other "weak" whites but good 'ol Flake. So much lead, but, it does tint hot, glaring, opaque white.
> 
> Then, you trick the eye away from the light source, in this case the SRB exhaust, then darken down from there outward or away from the subject light source. In this painting it worked well and was able to pull it it off as intended.
> 
> Thank you for your compliment.
> 
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robert are you as pissed as most of my fine art buddies about the environmental laws how governing oil paint?
> 
> One my chums (this would be about 15 years ago or so) damned near went broke stocking up on lead based oil paint (white of course) precisely because the GREENIAC's nontoxic oil paint wasn't worth a shit far as he was concerned.
Click to expand...


editec,

Bobby didn't use a lead paint (although there is good indication that he ate lead paint chips as a child) in the picture he posted.  It isn't a painting.  It's a photograph he ripped off of the internet and is trying to pass off as a painting.  He's misrepresented himself on various internet boards for the past decade.  He needs help.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

kwc57 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question and it was the hardest for me to learn. So, I went back to the old school color of Flake white. Not titanium or the other "weak" whites but good 'ol Flake. So much lead, but, it does tint hot, glaring, opaque white.
> 
> Then, you trick the eye away from the light source, in this case the SRB exhaust, then darken down from there outward or away from the subject light source. In this painting it worked well and was able to pull it it off as intended.
> 
> Thank you for your compliment.
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert are you as pissed as most of my fine art buddies about the environmental laws how governing oil paint?
> 
> One my chums (this would be about 15 years ago or so) damned near went broke stocking up on lead based oil paint (white of course) precisely because the GREENIAC's nontoxic oil paint wasn't worth a shit far as he was concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> editec,
> 
> Bobby didn't use a lead paint (although there is good indication that he ate lead paint chips as a child) in the picture he posted.  It isn't a painting.  It's a photograph he ripped off of the internet and is trying to pass off as a painting.  He's misrepresented himself on various internet boards for the past decade.  He needs help.
Click to expand...


Great post. Another gay stalker. Thank you for the comliment, however, that was the idea: make the painting look like the photo. Do it all the time.  Part of my career and expertise, accomplished, in being a realist painter and being able to paint photo-real.

Thank you again,

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Here's the extent to which right wingers appreciate art:



Is that from Currier and Ives?  Cool painting.

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Dabs said:


> You know....I'm starting to get a little pissed.
> I make a thread regarding "silly art".......and it was just plain crazy off the wall not real elaborate art....and people managed to get into fussing matches and shit over other art.
> I swear, some fuckers will always find a way to fuss with another......*sigh*
> 
> Oh well........who am I to complain....people like to fucking fight it seems!.....carry on~



Hey, good point. Ok, with that said, and you are correct, would it be better, and would you be agreeable, now that I have found this "Arts and Crafts" section, to post each of my pieces in separate threads for review-comment and flames,  and thus do you think that would be better rather than doing i all here in your thread?

I apologize for fouling your thread and the stalkers that follow me around the site here. Sorry about that.

I will do what you recommend as I am new to this section of the site and this is your thread.

Thank you in advance,

Hat is tipped,

Robert


----------



## Uncensored2008

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Here's the extent to which right wingers appreciate art:



Well, it's not up to the level of leftist artists...






"Duhhhhrrrr, I pissed on a crucifix - allzzz my leftist buddies tell me I'm brilliant." - Andy Serrano.


----------



## kwc57

Robert_Stephens said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert are you as pissed as most of my fine art buddies about the environmental laws how governing oil paint?
> 
> One my chums (this would be about 15 years ago or so) damned near went broke stocking up on lead based oil paint (white of course) precisely because the GREENIAC's nontoxic oil paint wasn't worth a shit far as he was concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec,
> 
> Bobby didn't use a lead paint (although there is good indication that he ate lead paint chips as a child) in the picture he posted.  It isn't a painting.  It's a photograph he ripped off of the internet and is trying to pass off as a painting.  He's misrepresented himself on various internet boards for the past decade.  He needs help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great post. Another gay stalker. Thank you for the comliment, however, that was the idea: make the painting look like the photo. Do it all the time.  Part of my career and expertise, accomplished, in being a realist painter and being able to paint photo-real.
> 
> Thank you again,
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


So one can assume that you got permission from Orlando Sentinel photographer, Red Huber who owns the copyright on his photo to reproduce it in paint?  He seems to indicate otherwise.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Conservative said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Transitions", oil on panel, 36"x62", In the Collection of the National Geographic Society, All Rights Reserved. Robert A.M. Stephens is a registered trademark._
> 
> One of my most iconic paintings I've done, in the Bitterroot Valley, Montana, my home place, once upon a time.........
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The National Geographic Society museum has 23 locations,. WHICH one is this in, Fraud???
Click to expand...


Thank you Conservative for posting one of my most favorite paintings.  I also posted the photo, courtesy of National Geographic, of the photo that painting was commissioned from.

I've not ever been stalked by a gay man on the net before. You are off the ignore list now along with the 4 other stalkers. Everyone has let me know about you, and your......_feelings_. And no litigation. I understand now.......

I am sorry I am not gay.

Best,

Robert


----------



## kwc57

Robert_Stephens said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Transitions", oil on panel, 36"x62", In the Collection of the National Geographic Society, All Rights Reserved. Robert A.M. Stephens is a registered trademark._
> 
> One of my most iconic paintings I've done, in the Bitterroot Valley, Montana, my home place, once upon a time.........
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The National Geographic Society museum has 23 locations,. WHICH one is this in, Fraud???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Conservative for posting one of my most favorite paintings.  I also posted the photo, courtesy of National Geographic, of the photo that painting was commissioned from.
> 
> I've not ever been stalked by a gay man on the net before. You are off the ignore list now along with the 4 other stalkers. Everyone has let me know about you, and your......_feelings_. And no litigation. I understand now.......
> 
> I am sorry I am not gay.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


For someone who claims he isn't gay, it sure is on your mind a lot. Knowing that you are a liar and fraud, why should anyone believe you aren't a trouser pilot?


----------



## kwc57

Robert_Stephens said:


> _"Marooned", oil on panel, 14"x28", in the collection of Fairchild Republic, by Robert A.M. Stephens, Copyright 1994, All Rights Reserved._
> 
> A painting of a common scene during the marauder and pirate days of the 15,16,1700s. A man left behind....
> 
> Robert



You know Bobby, when you lie all the time.......your lies eventually catch up to you. Why do you call this same picture "Typhoon" on your Facebook page. I would think an artist would know the name of his own work.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

kwc57 said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Marooned", oil on panel, 14"x28", in the collection of Fairchild Republic, by Robert A.M. Stephens, Copyright 1994, All Rights Reserved._
> 
> A painting of a common scene during the marauder and pirate days of the 15,16,1700s. A man left behind....
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Bobby, when you lie all the time.......your lies eventually catch up to you. Why do you call this same picture "Typhoon" on your Facebook page. I would think an artist would know the name of his own work.
Click to expand...


Hi hon.  Because the whole title is: "Marooned, Typhoon, Bouganville Island, South Pacific."

Robert


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Marooned", oil on panel, 14"x28", in the collection of Fairchild Republic, by Robert A.M. Stephens, Copyright 1994, All Rights Reserved._
> 
> A painting of a common scene during the marauder and pirate days of the 15,16,1700s. A man left behind....
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Bobby, when you lie all the time.......your lies eventually catch up to you. Why do you call this same picture "Typhoon" on your Facebook page. I would think an artist would know the name of his own work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi hon.  Because the whole title is: "Marooned, Typhoon, Bouganville Island, South Pacific."
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


 You can't even keep the lies about your alleged own work straight! 

This is too fucking funny!


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Transitions", oil on panel, 36"x62", In the Collection of the National Geographic Society, All Rights Reserved. Robert A.M. Stephens is a registered trademark._
> 
> One of my most iconic paintings I've done, in the Bitterroot Valley, Montana, my home place, once upon a time.........
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The National Geographic Society museum has 23 locations,. WHICH one is this in, Fraud???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Conservative for posting one of my most favorite paintings.  I also posted the photo, courtesy of National Geographic, of the photo that painting was commissioned from.
> 
> I've not ever been stalked by a gay man on the net before. You are off the ignore list now along with the 4 other stalkers. Everyone has let me know about you, and your......_feelings_. And no litigation. I understand now.......
> 
> I am sorry I am not gay.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


So, now it's no longer your 'original' work as you first claimed, but a 'commissioned painting of someone elses work'?

Fraud.

I asked which of the 23 locations YOUR alleged work was at, and you cannot answer. Because it ISN'T in any of them.

You're a homophobic fraud.


----------



## Conservative

The standard response from this jackass, whenever someone calls him out and proves he is a lying sack of shit, is to call them gay.

I wonder what he's hiding about himself?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Robert_Stephens said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Marooned", oil on panel, 14"x28", in the collection of Fairchild Republic, by Robert A.M. Stephens, Copyright 1994, All Rights Reserved._
> 
> A painting of a common scene during the marauder and pirate days of the 15,16,1700s. A man left behind....
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Bobby, when you lie all the time.......your lies eventually catch up to you. Why do you call this same picture "Typhoon" on your Facebook page. I would think an artist would know the name of his own work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi hon.  Because the whole title is: "Marooned, Typhoon, Bouganville Island, South Pacific."
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


Hey Robert,
Why did you mis-spell Bougainville Island in the title of your piece? Didn't you think it was worthy of having a correct title?



Or were you just in a hurry when you invented a name for someone else's work?

(*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net*/hphotos-ak-snc6/284785_224464637588858_100000759716724_568628_2127093_n.jpg)


----------



## Conservative

Rat in the Hat said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Bobby, when you lie all the time.......your lies eventually catch up to you. Why do you call this same picture "Typhoon" on your Facebook page. I would think an artist would know the name of his own work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon.  Because the whole title is: "Marooned, Typhoon, Bouganville Island, South Pacific."
> 
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Robert,
> Why did you mis-spell Bougainville Island in the title of your piece? Didn't you think it was worthy of having a correct title?
> 
> 
> 
> Or were you just in a hurry when you invented a name for someone else's work?
> 
> (*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net*/hphotos-ak-snc6/284785_224464637588858_100000759716724_568628_2127093_n.jpg)
Click to expand...

 He spelled 'his own works' name wrong!


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Hi princess. I made a mistake. Hat is tipped angel.

Robert


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Conservative said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon.  Because the whole title is: "Marooned, Typhoon, Bouganville Island, South Pacific."
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Robert,
> Why did you mis-spell Bougainville Island in the title of your piece? Didn't you think it was worthy of having a correct title?
> 
> 
> 
> Or were you just in a hurry when you invented a name for someone else's work?
> 
> (*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net*/hphotos-ak-snc6/284785_224464637588858_100000759716724_568628_2127093_n.jpg)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He spelled 'his own works' name wrong!
Click to expand...


He supposedly spent all that time painting every last detail, then couldn't be bothered to spend a few seconds proof-reading the title.


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> _"Marooned", oil on panel, 14"x28", in the collection of Fairchild Republic, by Robert A.M. Stephens, Copyright 1994, All Rights Reserved._
> 
> A painting of a common scene during the marauder and pirate days of the 15,16,1700s. A man left behind....
> 
> Robert



GOT YA AGAIN, FRAUD!!!

Using a URL Query tool online...
http://urlquery.net/search.php

I did a search on the URL for 'your' painting, and this is what I got...
That exact URL originates in Sweden... IP 93.158.110.171... listed as SUSPICIOUS. 

BUSTED, JACKASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> Here is my latest, one of two paintings for NASA, commerating the end of the STS program, STS, Shuttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The Last Triumph", Atlantis, at T+44 seconds into launch. 39"x60", oil on panel. In the collection of NASA-Smithsonian. All Rights Reserved, Copyright, Robert A.M. Stephens, LLC, 2012_
> 
> Fun thread here.
> 
> Robert



HOLY SHIT.. I just realized you were too fucking stupid to even TRY to hide this theft!

Here is the URL of what you just claimed is YOUR 'painting'...
http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg

And here is the URL of the Orlando Sentinel page that the actual photographer, Mr. Huber, has his photo on... it's image 3 on the list...
Pictures: STS-129 Space Shuttle Atlantis - OrlandoSentinel.com

And here is the URL of Image 3...
http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg



Again, for the terminally brain damaged... You did not even attempt to hide the fucking url!

What you claimed is yours... http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg


What the Sentinelt claims is Mr. Hubers... http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg

UTTERLY BUSTED, you sack of shit!​
I hope you go to jail for a long, long time.


----------



## Dante

Robert_Stephens said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many women knew they could use their old maxi pads to make skippers?? ~Lmao~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell wants to display maxi pad slippers or whatever the hell that is supposed to be?
> 
> Art? Not. Raphael,Monet,Van Goeh, Dali, now that's art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  That was art, and incredible painters.
> 
> Here is my latest, one of two paintings for NASA, commerating the end of the STS program, STS, Shuttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The Last Triumph", Atlantis, at T+44 seconds into launch. 39"x60", oil on panel. In the collection of NASA-Smithsonian. All Rights Reserved, Copyright, Robert A.M. Stephens, LLC, 2012_
> 
> Fun thread here.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


Show Us Your High-Mileage Jeep® Brand Vehicle! | Jeep



> Robert A M Stephens
> February 6, 2011
> 
> 1999, me and Tom Hanks, the actor, at NASA-KSC in the LCC (Launch Control Center) hosting a tour for the actor.
> Share
> 
> JanMichelle Magbanua likes this.
> JanMichelle Magbanua Robert dear, you are far better handsome than Tom Hanks here. You should be in Motion Picture Industry too. May I have your autograph please! Lol...
> February 16, 2011 at 7:16am
> Robert A M Stephens haha thank you dear
> February 16, 2011 at 7:31pm





> Marshall Tucker band fire on the mountain
> 
> Marshall Tucker band fire on the mountain
> 
> Took my fam'ly away from my Carolina home
> 
> Had dreams about the West and started to roam
> 
> Six long month...
> 
> luvscats69 &#8226; 355,082 views
> robertams54 robertams54 commented:
> 
> Thank you Marshall Tucker Band for putting my painting "Transitions" (In the collection of National Geographic) on the cover of this. Very flattering and your music still rocks after 40 hears. Thank you.
> 
> Robert A.M. Stephens, LLC
> 
> Scaled Dynamics
> 
> NASA Visual Exploration
> 
> Pan Global-USA


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Conservative said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my latest, one of two paintings for NASA, commerating the end of the STS program, STS, Shuttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The Last Triumph", Atlantis, at T+44 seconds into launch. 39"x60", oil on panel. In the collection of NASA-Smithsonian. All Rights Reserved, Copyright, Robert A.M. Stephens, LLC, 2012_
> 
> Fun thread here.
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT.. I just realized you were too fucking stupid to even TRY to hide this theft!
> 
> Here is the URL of what you just claimed is YOUR 'painting'...
> http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg
> 
> And here is the URL of the Orlando Sentinel page that the actual photographer, Mr. Huber, has his photo on... it's image 3 on the list...
> Pictures: STS-129 Space Shuttle Atlantis - OrlandoSentinel.com
> 
> And here is the URL of Image 3...
> http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Again, for the terminally brain damaged... You did not even attempt to hide the fucking url!
> 
> What you claimed is yours... http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg
> 
> 
> What the Sentinelt claims is Mr. Hubers... http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg
> 
> UTTERLY BUSTED, you sack of shit!​
> I hope you go to jail for a long, long time.
Click to expand...



Please tell me you know that copyrights can change hands.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> It is not the function of the government to use taxpayer dollars to finance so called art.



In your subjective opinion only. Fortunately. 



> Artists who produce "great art" don't need government money because "great art" sells.



If monetary value were the only criterion to judge art, Dogs Playing Poker would be considered great art.


----------



## kwc57

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my latest, one of two paintings for NASA, commerating the end of the STS program, STS, Shuttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The Last Triumph", Atlantis, at T+44 seconds into launch. 39"x60", oil on panel. In the collection of NASA-Smithsonian. All Rights Reserved, Copyright, Robert A.M. Stephens, LLC, 2012_
> 
> Fun thread here.
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT.. I just realized you were too fucking stupid to even TRY to hide this theft!
> 
> Here is the URL of what you just claimed is YOUR 'painting'...
> http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg
> 
> And here is the URL of the Orlando Sentinel page that the actual photographer, Mr. Huber, has his photo on... it's image 3 on the list...
> Pictures: STS-129 Space Shuttle Atlantis - OrlandoSentinel.com
> 
> And here is the URL of Image 3...
> http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Again, for the terminally brain damaged... You did not even attempt to hide the fucking url!
> 
> What you claimed is yours... http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg
> 
> 
> What the Sentinelt claims is Mr. Hubers... http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg
> 
> UTTERLY BUSTED, you sack of shit!​
> I hope you go to jail for a long, long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you know that copyrights can change hands.
Click to expand...


Please tell me that you aren't commenting about something you know nothing about.  Robert Stephens is a pathological liar that moves from board to board making fantastic claims.  When he gets busted on one board, he eventually moves to another.  You can google him and find a trail of lies and exposure for at least a decade.  While I have no doubt he's a painter, I don't believe that half the art he displays here actually belongs to him.  For instance, the Red Huber/Orlando Sentinel photo he claims is a painting.  All it took was a little basic internet detective work to expose his lie.  He posts a picture from the parent company of the Orlando Sentinel and says it is his painting.  Then he goes on about what paints he used for the whites in the rocket flame.  I could tell looking at it that it was a photograph and not a painting, so I started digging.  Turns out, Red Huber has covered every single shuttle launch except a handful for the Oelando Sentinel has has many, many photos of the launches.  Google him and see for yourself.  Google "Robert A M Stepens nasa artist" and you can't turn up squat.  What you'll find are message boards where he inflates his ego and gets busted.


----------



## Conservative

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my latest, one of two paintings for NASA, commerating the end of the STS program, STS, Shuttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The Last Triumph", Atlantis, at T+44 seconds into launch. 39"x60", oil on panel. In the collection of NASA-Smithsonian. All Rights Reserved, Copyright, Robert A.M. Stephens, LLC, 2012_
> 
> Fun thread here.
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT.. I just realized you were too fucking stupid to even TRY to hide this theft!
> 
> Here is the URL of what you just claimed is YOUR 'painting'...
> http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg
> 
> And here is the URL of the Orlando Sentinel page that the actual photographer, Mr. Huber, has his photo on... it's image 3 on the list...
> Pictures: STS-129 Space Shuttle Atlantis - OrlandoSentinel.com
> 
> And here is the URL of Image 3...
> http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Again, for the terminally brain damaged... You did not even attempt to hide the fucking url!
> 
> What you claimed is yours... http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg
> 
> 
> What the Sentinelt claims is Mr. Hubers... http://media.trb.com/media/photo/2009-11/50533268.jpg
> 
> UTTERLY BUSTED, you sack of shit!​
> I hope you go to jail for a long, long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you know that copyrights can change hands.
Click to expand...


Would the changing of copyright, if it had actually occurred, explain why RS linked to a PICTURE on the Sentinel website and claimed it was his PAINTING?

I'll answer for you... No.


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> Hi princess. *I made a mistake.* Hat is tipped angel.
> 
> Robert



yes... joining this board and thinking everyone would believe your crap without checking. Most of the posters on this board are 10 times smarter than you.


----------



## Si modo

Here's my latest, on display at the NY Museum of Modern Art.  I'm so proud.






Oh, and I whipped up this one the other day while ... *ahem* ... I had to spend a bit more time in the loo than I thought.  Just a little doodle, ya know.















Is this guy with the creepy avatar for real??????


----------



## Conservative

Si modo said:


> Here's my latest, on display at the NY Museum of Modern Art.  I'm so proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I whipped up this one the other day while ... *ahem* ... I had to spend a bit more time in the loo than I thought.  Just a little doodle, ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this guy with the creepy avatar for real??????



the fraud is a legend in his own mind. ZERO that he has said panned out... nada. Multiple posters have checked. Yet he claims we are all 100% wrong, or gay, or whatever.

We'll see what the owner of the copyrighted work he tired to claim as is own has to say.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Well, I wasn't going to toot my own horn, but since Si is showing off her work here is something I threw together when I got bored one weekend...







I promise my next work will be better.


----------



## Si modo

Conservative said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest, on display at the NY Museum of Modern Art.  I'm so proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I whipped up this one the other day while ... *ahem* ... I had to spend a bit more time in the loo than I thought.  Just a little doodle, ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this guy with the creepy avatar for real??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fraud is a legend in his own mind. ZERO that he has said panned out... nada. Multiple posters have checked. Yet he claims we are all 100% wrong, or gay, or whatever.
> 
> We'll see what the owner of the copyrighted work he tired to claim as is own has to say.
Click to expand...

Yup, I've checked the links...he's a lying sack.

I mean, WTF?



Seriously, W. T. F.?  Who could possibly think those claims would wash?


Thanks for exposing him.  Too funny.


----------



## Conservative

Si modo said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest, on display at the NY Museum of Modern Art.  I'm so proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I whipped up this one the other day while ... *ahem* ... I had to spend a bit more time in the loo than I thought.  Just a little doodle, ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this guy with the creepy avatar for real??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fraud is a legend in his own mind. ZERO that he has said panned out... nada. Multiple posters have checked. Yet he claims we are all 100% wrong, or gay, or whatever.
> 
> We'll see what the owner of the copyrighted work he tired to claim as is own has to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I've checked the links...he's a lying sack.
> 
> I mean, WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, W. T. F.?  Who could possibly think those claims would wash?
> 
> 
> Thanks for exposing him.  Too funny.
Click to expand...


I emailed Delk over at Adventurebuilt (made the fedoras for Crystal Skull) to see if he's as buddy buddy with this poser as is claimed. We'll see.


----------



## Si modo

Conservative said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fraud is a legend in his own mind. ZERO that he has said panned out... nada. Multiple posters have checked. Yet he claims we are all 100% wrong, or gay, or whatever.
> 
> We'll see what the owner of the copyrighted work he tired to claim as is own has to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I've checked the links...he's a lying sack.
> 
> I mean, WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, W. T. F.?  Who could possibly think those claims would wash?
> 
> 
> Thanks for exposing him.  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I emailed Delk over at Adventurebuilt (made the fedoras for Crystal Skull) to see if he's as buddy buddy with this poser as is claimed. We'll see.
Click to expand...

Meh, why bother?

I doubt anyone will give much of what he posts any cred...at all.


----------



## Si modo

Rat in the Hat said:


> Well, I wasn't going to toot my own horn, but since Si is showing off her work here is something I threw together when I got bored one weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise my next work will be better.


Your neck just HAD to get stiff being on that scaffolding all that time.

I'm assuming you had a personal masseuse, too, right?


----------



## kwc57

Rat in the Hat said:


> Well, I wasn't going to toot my own horn, but since Si is showing off her work here is something I threw together when I got bored one weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise my next work will be better.



You missed a spot.


----------



## Si modo

kwc57 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wasn't going to toot my own horn, but since Si is showing off her work here is something I threw together when I got bored one weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise my next work will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed a spot.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Si modo said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wasn't going to toot my own horn, but since Si is showing off her work here is something I threw together when I got bored one weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise my next work will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> Your neck just HAD to get stiff being on that scaffolding all that time.
> 
> I'm assuming you had a personal masseuse, too, right?
Click to expand...


But of course, doesn't everyone? 

And I also got a bunch of kids to bring me the paint. I convinced them the scaffolding was a jungle gym.


----------



## kwc57

A little something I whipped up last night since there was nothing good on TV.

View attachment 18259


----------



## Si modo

Rat in the Hat said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wasn't going to toot my own horn, but since Si is showing off her work here is something I threw together when I got bored one weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise my next work will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> Your neck just HAD to get stiff being on that scaffolding all that time.
> 
> I'm assuming you had a personal masseuse, too, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But of course, doesn't everyone?
> 
> And I also got a bunch of kids to bring me the paint. I convinced them the scaffolding was a jungle gym.
Click to expand...

And you and Pope Julie kicked back every night with a cigar and a glass of Brandy just shooting the shit with your new and close personal friend.

Tell da Pope next time you see him that he has to answer my text.  Say hey for me, too, k?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

This is the painting I'm currently working on. I haven't decided if I'm going to finish it with George Washington, or Chuck Norris.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Well, finally, waited for this for a little over a month now. Before this is moved, as it should be into the General Discussion Area, I wanted to post this, since I have had to put  up with this flaming gay asshole for some time now and 233 defaming, felonious postings and threads against me and my career, that, finally, he got real quiet with what is posted below  to links at FB and well, he is caught.  He seems to be obessed with me, with _feelings_. Never had a man do this to me before on the net.  Nutcases, yes, but not gay nutcases too.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/conservative.html

The ignore list does not work.

Here it is and why he never checked FB, where I store my photos and such and hundreds more pertaining to NASA and my life in the Arts and Archaeology, is beyond me. I've explained patiently I am not gay, and that he is in error, 150% of the time, so here is the proof with hundreds and hundreds of posts, comments, endorsements, dozens from ex-NASA retired folks, movie people, art people,  mentioning about me and my career over the last 35 years or so since 1984, now posting there at FB about my life and art and so on, up to now at current. And also, overwhelming numbers of images he accused me of stealing and copying and so on. This is the core of online felony defamation:

*FB*:

*https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.101195453249111.2618.100000759716724&type=3*

*https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.222576191111036.47808.100000759716724&type=3*

*https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.145078275527495.19377.100000759716724&type=3*

And further, he not only is a stalker, but is committing a litigatable act while doing so publicly, without one provocation for same. Now, either this poster, "Conservative",  should be banned for so many site violations its hard to fathom, or I will do it for him through litigation. I have done this once before with another woo-woo, Art Bell, after he sued me for $60,000,000 after having me on his radio show many times. He lost and is no longer living in the US.

Art Bell
Art Bell's Wife Denied U.S. Visa - Articles - Coast to Coast AM

There are 233 felony defamation posts here from "Conservative", stolen art work and images from me, stolen and posted here without my permission, and defamation with pathological lies and intent of malice--all d/l and copied and sent on to my attorneys. Too, I have already contacted vBulletin, the host company of this website as well and explained the situation to them also. 

I hope the defamation stops and thank you all for your kind words and mails to my yahoo account, FB and two of you ex NASA people to NASA, and elsewhere to tell me what is going on here and this person called "Conservative'.

This site is good, very retro, but good. And I did not know it was "anonymous" or I would not have joined since I am a public person and have always used my name since 1983-84 on the internet. However, there are good topics and reads here that are enjoyable. _PS-- for the four or so woo-woos here that stalk me also, please put me on your ignore list, that way, it is as if I am not here_. 

Thank you for reading,

Robert

Robert A. M. Stephens, LLC ©

"Battle not with monsters, lest ye become a monster, and if you gaze into the abyss, the abyss gazes also into you."
- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Robert_Stephens said:


> Well, finally, waited for this for a little over a month now. Before this is moved, as it should be into the General Discussion Area, I wanted to post this, since I have had to put  up with this flaming gay asshole for some time now and 233 defaming, felonious postings and threads against me and my career, that, finally, he got real quiet with what is posted below  to links at FB and well, he is caught.  He seems to be obessed with me, with _feelings_. Never had a man do this to me before on the net.  Nutcases, yes, but not gay nutcases too.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/conservative.html
> 
> The ignore list does not work.
> 
> Here it is and why he never checked FB, where I store my photos and such and hundreds more pertaining to NASA and my life in the Arts and Archaeology, is beyond me. I've explained patiently I am not gay, and that he is in error, 150% of the time, so here is the proof with hundreds and hundreds of posts, comments, endorsements, dozens from ex-NASA retired folks, movie people, art people,  mentioning about me and my career over the last 35 years or so since 1984, now posting there at FB about my life and art and so on, up to now at current. And also, overwhelming numbers of images he accused me of stealing and copying and so on. This is the core of online felony defamation:
> 
> *FB*:
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.101195453249111.2618.100000759716724&type=3*
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.222576191111036.47808.100000759716724&type=3*
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.145078275527495.19377.100000759716724&type=3*
> 
> And further, he not only is a stalker, but is committing a litigatable act while doing so publicly, without one provocation for same. Now, either this poster, "Conservative",  should be banned for so many site violations its hard to fathom, or I will do it for him through litigation. I have done this once before with another woo-woo, Art Bell, after he sued me for $60,000,000 after having me on his radio show many times. He lost and is no longer living in the US.
> 
> Art Bell
> Art Bell's Wife Denied U.S. Visa - Articles - Coast to Coast AM
> 
> There are 233 felony defamation posts here from "Conservative", stolen art work and images from me, stolen and posted here without my permission, and defamation with pathological lies and intent of malice--all d/l and copied and sent on to my attorneys. Too, I have already contacted vBulletin, the host company of this website as well and explained the situation to them also.
> 
> I hope the defamation stops and thank you all for your kind words and mails to my yahoo account, FB and two of you ex NASA people to NASA, and elsewhere to tell me what is going on here and this person called "Conservative'.
> 
> This site is good, very retro, but good. And I did not know it was "anonymous" or I would not have joined since I am a public person and have always used my name since 1983-84 on the internet. However, there are good topics and reads here that are enjoyable. _PS-- for the four or so woo-woos here that stalk me also, please put me on your ignore list, that way, it is as if I am not here_.
> 
> Thank you for reading,
> 
> Robert
> 
> Robert A. M. Stephens, LLC ©
> 
> "Battle not with monsters, lest ye become a monster, and if you gaze into the abyss, the abyss gazes also into you."
> - Friedrich Nietzsche



Hey Chump, why do I keep getting the following message when I click on your Facebook links??



> *This content is currently unavailable*


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> Well, finally, waited for this for a little over a month now. Before this is moved, as it should be into the General Discussion Area, I wanted to post this, since I have had to put  up with this flaming gay asshole for some time now and 233 defaming, felonious postings and threads against me and my career, that, finally, he got real quiet with what is posted below  to links at FB and well, he is caught.  He seems to be obessed with me, with _feelings_. Never had a man do this to me before on the net.  Nutcases, yes, but not gay nutcases too.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/conservative.html
> 
> The ignore list does not work.
> 
> Here it is and why he never checked FB, where I store my photos and such and hundreds more pertaining to NASA and my life in the Arts and Archaeology, is beyond me. I've explained patiently I am not gay, and that he is in error, 150% of the time, so here is the proof with hundreds and hundreds of posts, comments, endorsements, dozens from ex-NASA retired folks, movie people, art people,  mentioning about me and my career over the last 35 years or so since 1984, now posting there at FB about my life and art and so on, up to now at current. And also, overwhelming numbers of images he accused me of stealing and copying and so on. This is the core of online felony defamation:
> 
> *FB*:
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.101195453249111.2618.100000759716724&type=3*
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.222576191111036.47808.100000759716724&type=3*
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.145078275527495.19377.100000759716724&type=3*
> 
> And further, he not only is a stalker, but is committing a litigatable act while doing so publicly, without one provocation for same. Now, either this poster, "Conservative",  should be banned for so many site violations its hard to fathom, or I will do it for him through litigation. I have done this once before with another woo-woo, Art Bell, after he sued me for $60,000,000 after having me on his radio show many times. He lost and is no longer living in the US.
> 
> Art Bell
> Art Bell's Wife Denied U.S. Visa - Articles - Coast to Coast AM
> 
> There are 233 felony defamation posts here from "Conservative", stolen art work and images from me, stolen and posted here without my permission, and defamation with pathological lies and intent of malice--all d/l and copied and sent on to my attorneys. Too, I have already contacted vBulletin, the host company of this website as well and explained the situation to them also.
> 
> I hope the defamation stops and thank you all for your kind words and mails to my yahoo account, FB and two of you ex NASA people to NASA, and elsewhere to tell me what is going on here and this person called "Conservative'.
> 
> This site is good, very retro, but good. And I did not know it was "anonymous" or I would not have joined since I am a public person and have always used my name since 1983-84 on the internet. However, there are good topics and reads here that are enjoyable. _PS-- for the four or so woo-woos here that stalk me also, please put me on your ignore list, that way, it is as if I am not here_.
> 
> Thank you for reading,
> 
> Robert
> 
> Robert A. M. Stephens, LLC ©
> 
> "Battle not with monsters, lest ye become a monster, and if you gaze into the abyss, the abyss gazes also into you."
> - Friedrich Nietzsche



that seems to be your answer to anyone who calls your fraud and copyright theft out.. call them gay. Wow. Pathetic, even for a nobody like you 

You've been reported already, and we'll see where it all goes. Patience is a virtue, and since you appear to have so few of them, you might want to practice that one.

You never addressed why you linked directly to a shuttle photo on the Orlando Sentinel website, and claimed that was YOUR painting. care to try explaining that little piece of copyright theft to us?


----------



## Conservative

Rat in the Hat said:


> This is the painting I'm currently working on. I haven't decided if I'm going to finish it with George Washington, or Chuck Norris.



CHUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Si modo

How are posts "felonious", Robert?

"This content is currently unavailable"


----------



## Conservative

Si modo said:


> How are posts "felonious", Robert?
> 
> "This content is currently unavailable"



Ok, he's not only a complete fraud, but an uneducated one at that.

FRAUD:


> One of several grave crimes, such as murder, rape, or burglary, punishable by a more stringent sentence than that given for a misdemeanor.


None of my posts involve rape or murder, and of the two of us, only he stole anything


----------



## Si modo

Conservative said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are posts "felonious", Robert?
> 
> "This content is currently unavailable"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, he's not only a complete fraud, but an uneducated one at that.
> 
> FRAUD:
> 
> 
> 
> One of several grave crimes, such as murder, rape, or burglary, punishable by a more stringent sentence than that given for a misdemeanor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of my posts involve rape or murder, and of the two of us, only he stole anything
Click to expand...

LOL.

Well, the only way a post on a messageboard can be felonious is if it threatens certain government employees.

So, it seems as if Robert is being a bit Chicken Little right now.


----------



## Conservative

I am also a little confused as to what i was caught at, and how simply posting a link to my profile here means i was caught at something.

Any ideas?


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> Now, either this poster, "Conservative",  should be banned for so many site violations its hard to fathom, or I will do it for him through litigation.



so report any posts I have made that violate site rules. I insist.

As for litigation, you've been saying that since day one, and you have yet to act on it. I wonder why?

Could it be, you're full of shit?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Conservative said:


> I am also a little confused as to what i was caught at, and how simply posting a link to my profile here means i was caught at something.
> 
> Any ideas?



I think he caught you exposing his plagiarism, and linking your profile means he caught your act of setting up a USMB account.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Conservative said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, either this poster, "Conservative",  should be banned for so many site violations its hard to fathom, or I will do it for him through litigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so report any posts I have made that violate site rules. I insist.
> 
> As for litigation, you've been saying that since day one, and you have yet to act on it. I wonder why?
> 
> Could it be, you're full of shit?
Click to expand...


Now you know it takes time for you to get litigation paperwork from Sweden, right?


----------



## Si modo

Conservative said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, either this poster, "Conservative",  should be banned for so many site violations its hard to fathom, or I will do it for him through litigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so report any posts I have made that violate site rules. I insist.
> 
> As for litigation, you've been saying that since day one, and you have yet to act on it. I wonder why?
> 
> Could it be, you're full of shit?
Click to expand...


Oh no....he's gonna sue you!



You askeered?


----------



## Conservative

Si modo said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, either this poster, "Conservative",  should be banned for so many site violations its hard to fathom, or I will do it for him through litigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so report any posts I have made that violate site rules. I insist.
> 
> As for litigation, you've been saying that since day one, and you have yet to act on it. I wonder why?
> 
> Could it be, you're full of shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no....he's gonna sue you!
> 
> 
> 
> You askeered?
Click to expand...


----------



## kwc57

Bobby busted in yet another lie.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/arts-and-crafts/217544-lightning-and-ajax.html#post5106751


----------



## Conservative

kwc57 said:


> Bobby busted in yet another lie.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/arts-and-crafts/217544-lightning-and-ajax.html#post5106751



Nice catch. This guy is a complete douchenozzle!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Robert_Stephens said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...And this, the very last painting portraying the Shuttle program, and so many memories over the last 35 years, as I toss paint around on it. I'm working on this one and its almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Hail, Atlantis", ---36"x78", oil on panel, Atlantis at T+35 sec. Go For Throttle Up!!. In the collection of NASA-Smithsonian, by: Robert A. M Stephens All Rights Reserved, Copyright, 2012._
> 
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, to PM, the painting is done, but here in the studio/apartment where I am working. I still have to do on it is to give it its pre-varnish, and then final varnish coat and ready it for shipping plus a few more touch ups here and there on it. It's far enough along I can photo it and .jpeg it for here on the site and thus the salutation on the painting itself. A normal procedure because in the past, sometimes my paintings show up in places I had no clue about. Oh well....So, I put all the legal stuff on it and where it goes for deposit in collection.
> 
> From there, it goes on to destination. The gallery here, New Mexico Art, handles my work here and takes care of shipping.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments and hope I answered your question.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


Hey Spacy Boi, why is it I can't find a website for a gallery named "New Mexico Art"?

One would think an art gallery would have a site to try to sell the paintings they have, or so artists could know about their shipping services.


----------



## Nosmo King

I did some sketching in college.  I found my old sketch book and this was on the first page!  I remember how hard it was to get her to smile.


----------



## kwc57

I was doing a little doodling at my desk this afternoon and came up with this.  I call it "Mal Loses His Mullet".

View attachment 18263


----------



## Rat in the Hat

My latest work...





*"Creepy Little Girl Awaits Shit Sandwich" Copywrite 2012, Rattius Hattus Art, LTD.*


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> Well, finally, waited for this for a little over a month now. Before this is moved, as it should be into the General Discussion Area, I wanted to post this, since I have had to put  up with this flaming gay asshole for some time now and 233 defaming, felonious postings and threads against me and my career, that, finally, he got real quiet with what is posted below  to links at FB and well, he is caught.  He seems to be obessed with me, with _feelings_. Never had a man do this to me before on the net.  Nutcases, yes, but not gay nutcases too.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/conservative.html
> 
> The ignore list does not work.
> 
> Here it is and why he never checked FB, where I store my photos and such and hundreds more pertaining to NASA and my life in the Arts and Archaeology, is beyond me. I've explained patiently I am not gay, and that he is in error, 150% of the time, so here is the proof with hundreds and hundreds of posts, comments, endorsements, dozens from ex-NASA retired folks, movie people, art people,  mentioning about me and my career over the last 35 years or so since 1984, now posting there at FB about my life and art and so on, up to now at current. And also, overwhelming numbers of images he accused me of stealing and copying and so on. This is the core of online felony defamation:
> 
> *FB*:
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.101195453249111.2618.100000759716724&type=3*
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.222576191111036.47808.100000759716724&type=3*
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.145078275527495.19377.100000759716724&type=3*
> 
> And further, he not only is a stalker, but is committing a litigatable act while doing so publicly, without one provocation for same. Now, either this poster, "Conservative",  should be banned for so many site violations its hard to fathom, or I will do it for him through litigation. I have done this once before with another woo-woo, Art Bell, after he sued me for $60,000,000 after having me on his radio show many times. He lost and is no longer living in the US.
> 
> Art Bell
> Art Bell's Wife Denied U.S. Visa - Articles - Coast to Coast AM
> 
> There are 233 felony defamation posts here from "Conservative", stolen art work and images from me, stolen and posted here without my permission, and defamation with pathological lies and intent of malice--all d/l and copied and sent on to my attorneys. Too, I have already contacted vBulletin, the host company of this website as well and explained the situation to them also.
> 
> I hope the defamation stops and thank you all for your kind words and mails to my yahoo account, FB and two of you ex NASA people to NASA, and elsewhere to tell me what is going on here and this person called "Conservative'.
> 
> This site is good, very retro, but good. And I did not know it was "anonymous" or I would not have joined since I am a public person and have always used my name since 1983-84 on the internet. However, there are good topics and reads here that are enjoyable. _PS-- for the four or so woo-woos here that stalk me also, please put me on your ignore list, that way, it is as if I am not here_.
> 
> Thank you for reading,
> 
> Robert
> 
> Robert A. M. Stephens, LLC ©
> 
> "Battle not with monsters, lest ye become a monster, and if you gaze into the abyss, the abyss gazes also into you."
> - Friedrich Nietzsche



still waiting for you to point out the posts where I broke forum rules, douchenozzle.

Also, still waiting for you to sue me. I dare you.

And STILL waiting for you to explain how a URL link you claimed was to 'your painting', was an EXACT DUPLICATE of the URL link to a photo from Huber on the Orlando Sentinel website. The same URL cannot point to two different places. Please... explain.

Fraud.


----------



## Ed Spacer

Its real late.
didnt get a chance to actually stop by the sentinel.
however,for real....upon phone call...
the sentinel advises upon everyone contacting them..
that for real,it was a raised up enough issue....
at minimal,theyre going to issue a cease and desist..
while they figure out what to do.
take this seriously.
anymore shit any one finds on any intellectual property
please contact them asap.


----------



## Conservative

Robert_Stephens said:


> _"Transitions", oil on panel, 36"x62", *In the Collection of the National Geographic Society,* All Rights Reserved. Robert A.M. Stephens is a registered trademark._
> 
> One of my most iconic paintings I've done, in the Bitterroot Valley, Montana, my home place, once upon a time.........
> 
> Robert



FRAUD, and LIAR!!!!!! Got you!

According to Julie Crain of the National Geographic Society, they have no record of this painting... period.

My email to NGS (privatge information redacted...)

Sent to askngs@nationalgeographic.com


> On Tue, Apr 10, 2012 at 2:50 PM, <REDACTED@hotmail.com> wrote:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to find out if the National Geographic Society has the following painting/artist in it's collection.
> 
> The Painting is supposedly called "Transitions", it's an oil on panel, 36"x62", and is supposedly by an artist named Robert AM Stephens. If you could direct me to the department that might be able to tell me if this painting is in your collection, I'd appreciate it very much.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> REDACTED
> REDACTED@hotmail.com



Their replay today (took a while)...
Received from rescor@ngs.org


> Thank you for contacting the National Geographic Society.
> 
> We have no information on the painting to which you refer. It is not part of our in-house collection, and I show no record of it having been published in one of our publications.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the National Geographic Society.
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Julie Crain
> National Geographic Society




Every post I have made on this site, exposing your fraud, is proven correct.

I win.


----------



## kwc57

Ruh-roh Raggy!!!

View attachment 18417​


----------



## Si modo

Everytime this thread gets bumped into active topics, I click on it and see the avatar of Robert_Stephens when I scroll back to click on active topics again.

That avatar just gets creepier and creepier each time I see it.

Seriously.


----------



## Ed Spacer

Excellent job,conserv,excellent.


----------



## kwc57

Si modo said:


> Everytime this thread gets bumped into active topics, I click on it and see the avatar of Robert_Stephens when I scroll back to click on active topics again.
> 
> That avatar just gets creepier and creepier each time I see it.
> 
> Seriously.



Tip of the fedora si modo!


----------



## Si modo

kwc57 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime this thread gets bumped into active topics, I click on it and see the avatar of Robert_Stephens when I scroll back to click on active topics again.
> 
> That avatar just gets creepier and creepier each time I see it.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tip of the fedora si modo!
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

Conservative said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Transitions", oil on panel, 36"x62", *In the Collection of the National Geographic Society,* All Rights Reserved. Robert A.M. Stephens is a registered trademark._
> 
> One of my most iconic paintings I've done, in the Bitterroot Valley, Montana, my home place, once upon a time.........
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRAUD, and LIAR!!!!!! Got you!
> 
> According to Julie Crain of the National Geographic Society, they have no record of this painting... period.
> 
> My email to NGS (privatge information redacted...)
> 
> Sent to askngs@nationalgeographic.com
> 
> 
> 
> On Tue, Apr 10, 2012 at 2:50 PM, <REDACTED@hotmail.com> wrote:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to find out if the National Geographic Society has the following painting/artist in it's collection.
> 
> The Painting is supposedly called "Transitions", it's an oil on panel, 36"x62", and is supposedly by an artist named Robert AM Stephens. If you could direct me to the department that might be able to tell me if this painting is in your collection, I'd appreciate it very much.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> REDACTED
> REDACTED@hotmail.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their replay today (took a while)...
> Received from rescor@ngs.org
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the National Geographic Society.
> 
> We have no information on the painting to which you refer. It is not part of our in-house collection, and I show no record of it having been published in one of our publications.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the National Geographic Society.
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Julie Crain
> National Geographic Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every post I have made on this site, exposing your fraud, is proven correct.
> 
> I win.
Click to expand...




The paining acutely looks like a depiction of the Bambi fire scene in a style very similar to Thomas Kinkade. I don't know if TK ever did a "Babmi fire scene" though. 

I find it interesting.....becasue TK died on April 7th... two days before his post of the pic.


----------



## Conservative

syrenn said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Transitions", oil on panel, 36"x62", *In the Collection of the National Geographic Society,* All Rights Reserved. Robert A.M. Stephens is a registered trademark._
> 
> One of my most iconic paintings I've done, in the Bitterroot Valley, Montana, my home place, once upon a time.........
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRAUD, and LIAR!!!!!! Got you!
> 
> According to Julie Crain of the National Geographic Society, they have no record of this painting... period.
> 
> My email to NGS (privatge information redacted...)
> 
> Sent to askngs@nationalgeographic.com
> 
> 
> Their replay today (took a while)...
> Received from rescor@ngs.org
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the National Geographic Society.
> 
> We have no information on the painting to which you refer. It is not part of our in-house collection, and I show no record of it having been published in one of our publications.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the National Geographic Society.
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Julie Crain
> National Geographic Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every post I have made on this site, exposing your fraud, is proven correct.
> 
> I win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paining acutely looks like a depiction of the Bambi fire scene in a style very similar to Thomas Kinkade. I don't know if TK ever did a "Babmi fire scene" though.
> 
> I find it interesting.....becasue TK died on April 7th... two days before his post of the pic.
Click to expand...


I don't think Kinkade did a lot of nature stuff.

Here is my personal favorite Kinkade painting...


----------



## Conservative

> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Transitions", oil on panel, 36"x62", *In the Collection of the National Geographic Society,* All Rights Reserved. Robert A.M. Stephens is a registered trademark._
> 
> One of my most iconic paintings I've done, in the Bitterroot Valley, Montana, my home place, once upon a time.........
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRAUD, and LIAR!!!!!! Got you!​
> According to Julie Crain of the National Geographic Society, they have no record of this painting... period.
> 
> My email to NGS (privatge information redacted...)
> 
> Sent to askngs@nationalgeographic.com
> 
> 
> 
> On Tue, Apr 10, 2012 at 2:50 PM, <REDACTED@hotmail.com> wrote:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to find out if the National Geographic Society has the following painting/artist in it's collection.
> 
> The Painting is supposedly called "Transitions", it's an oil on panel, 36"x62", and is supposedly by an artist named Robert AM Stephens. If you could direct me to the department that might be able to tell me if this painting is in your collection, I'd appreciate it very much.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> REDACTED
> REDACTED@hotmail.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their replay today (took a while)...
> Received from rescor@ngs.org
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the National Geographic Society.
> 
> We have no information on the painting to which you refer. It is not part of our in-house collection, and I show no record of it having been published in one of our publications.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the National Geographic Society.
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Julie Crain
> National Geographic Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every post I have made on this site, exposing your fraud, is proven correct.
> 
> I win.​
Click to expand...


Nothing to say, Fraud? No 'see? This proves you are 187% wrong'?

Nothing?

Thought as much.


----------



## pbel

Nosmo King said:


> Artists have always relied on patrons.  Popes, Kings, and governments.  I hope that art is always accessible to the many, not just those with means.
> 
> Those who do not appreciate great art are living a shadow existence.  There's more to life than what we, ourselves can produce.
> 
> And, to quote Beverly Sills, art is the signature of a civilization.



Bev was a clever wit...she was a friend when she lived in Milton, Ma. One time we were discussing Bill Baird, the pro contraception dude and she said: "He's a tough pill to swallow!"


----------



## SheWolf

Robert_Stephens said:


> I have done this once before with another woo-woo, Art Bell, after he sued me for $60,000,000 after having me on his radio show many times. He lost and is no longer living in the US.



I know this is an old thread, but I felt compelled to comment on this. I have known of Stephens for many years, and was around for the Art Bell feud.

Stephens was sued by Bell for defamation. When Stephens was being served, the story is he basically hid in a closet and refused service. Bell basically gave up the lawsuit. He didn't "lose", and whether or not he lives in the US has nothing to do with it.

Stephens was on Art Bells radio show twice to my knowledge. That doesn't=many times. He was bascially thrown off both times. He went on to defame Bell on other radio shows and the internet.

Regarding Stephens and his infamous fedora he "tips" to any chick that posts a word in his direction - he has claimed the hat was given to him by none other than Harrison Ford in trade for a painting(s). He also claims it was THE hat worn by Ford in the movies. His bullshit has no bounds...


----------



## MisterBeale

Skull Pilot said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Artists who produce "great art" don't need government money because "great art" sells.
> 
> And anyone can see all the art they want in a museum and museums can be privately run.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to buy the Sistine ceiling?  What's the price for d'Vinci's Last Supper?  What would you plan to do with Rivera's murals in Rockefeller Center after you buy them?
> 
> Great art requires patronage.  The art that sells to the masses is usually on black velvet and displayed along side a van in the Home Depot parking lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone would buy them and then they could do whatever the hell they wanted with them including locking them away in a bunker or burning them for all I care.
> 
> And if art requires patronage then let someone who wants to foot the bill do it.  i don't want to spend my money on some slack hack of a so called artist.
> 
> I have no interest in censoring anyone but I also have no interest in footing the bill for something I neither need nor want.
Click to expand...


While I agree with you in theory, the sad fact is, most people in the modern world rarely pay for their art.  Downloading, copying, photographing, and reproduction is endemic and problematic.  Making a living as an artist is unrealistic side by side modern technologies. How much did you pay for the art work in your avatar.  My mistake, did you make that artwork yourself?


----------



## Katzndogz

There is still a market for art.  Not so much in the US because we don't appreciate art as much as the rest of the world.  We certainly don't teach art appreciation so much.   Which is a very good reason for the government to stop financial support of all art.   Return it to patronage and the market.    Art is subject to the same sense of fairness as flipping burgers.  Why should one person be paid more than another for a piece of artwork.   If the government supports art, they can equalize the outcome if not the talent.


----------

